# Which MotherBoard to Buy? GigaByte B85 or Asus B85 ?



## Shivam15 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi,
I have purchased a 4th Gen Intel i3 4150 processor. 
Will be using 4GB Ram currently with a 1 TB WD Hard Disk and Corsair CX430.
Wont be using any Graphics card since I dont play games.  Even if I buy any graphics card in future, it will be some basic one. Like 1GB DDR5. 

I saw few LGA 1150 boards and found out GigaByte B85 D3H pretty good but its not available in my city.  The Asus B85 is available here for Rs.5400. For Gigabyte I will have to buy it online. So, should I buy this online or even ASUS is better? 
Or any other Mobo in this range? I basically need HDMI, VGA and USB 3.0 in it. Wont spend more than 6K. 

Thank You.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2014)

Get Gigabyte B85M-D3H @ 5.3k online.


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 5, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Get Gigabyte B85M-D3H @ 5.3k online.



Which site? Coz on snapdeal it costs Rs.5450.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2014)

which model of asus B85 did you see selling at 5.4k ?


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> which model of asus b85 did you see selling at 5.4k ?



It was in store so not sure about model number of ASUS. 
But in GigaByte.. I am talking about B85 D3H


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 9, 2014)

corsair cx 430 is ok without GPU but as soon as you make up ur mind to buy a GPU(even for an entry level) do not forget to change the PSU to be on safe side.


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 9, 2014)

avichandana20000 said:


> corsair cx 430 is ok without GPU but as soon as you make up ur mind to buy a GPU(even for an entry level) do not forget to change the PSU to be on safe side.



But other people suggested that I can use basic GPU with this PSU. Or else I would have purchased something cheaper. :O
And by basic I mean 1GB DDR5.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2014)

avichandana20000 said:


> corsair cx 430 is ok without GPU but as soon as you make up ur mind to buy a GPU(even for an entry level) do not forget to change the PSU to be on safe side.



the CX430v2 is FINE for GPUs upto R7 260X/750 Ti, you are over estimating power requirements..
Reliability is a different thing as many have reported it is going kaput, but then again.. id still take it with a grain of salt as ive seen even seasonic PSU failing


----------

